# Der Untergang der Titanic aus Sicht eines Eisbären!



## Muli (3 Dez. 2007)

Finde das Video allerköstlichst!

Könnt ja mal reinschauen!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qU4I00s25ho


----------



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2007)

jaja so sind die berliner bären

schönes ding, danke dir muli


----------

